# I am excited!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've just bought the invisible city of Kitezh (Rimsky-Korsakov) on DVD...Opera di Cagliari, in Russian. Excellent version.

A Christmas gift from me to me:










Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent choice, Martin!

Your friend Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Buy me a copy too!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've just got it too. Still in my UWP.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Buy me a copy too!


I wish I could...But I am not as rich as I seem to be. I'm soooooo sorry Santa

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've just got it too. Still in my UWP.


It is a pre-order...it will be there one day after my birthday, on December the 13th.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

The gifts you buy yourself are always the best. Will be interesting in reading your comments on the performance. Happy Birthday in advance.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it!...


----------



## rollerphant (Oct 11, 2011)

To jump into your thread.....I'm excited too! I just purchased a Solti Ring Cycle 19 LP set on Ebay for $27!!! Doesn't contain the book or the outer slipcase, but at $1.42 per LP in VG/NM condition, you can't complain. So looking forward to listening to this!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm excited too!!

The Tosca with the Dream Team is on TV on Christmas Eve in UK. Santa comes a day early for me - a perfect way to spend the afternoon before Christmas.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I'm excited too!!
> 
> The Tosca with the Dream Team is on TV on Christmas Eve in UK. Santa comes a day early for me - a perfect way to spend the afternoon before Christmas.


I'm envious!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> The gifts you buy yourself are always the best. Will be interesting in reading your comments on the performance. Happy Birthday in advance.


Thank you so much!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rollerphant said:


> To jump into your thread.....I'm excited too! I just purchased a Solti Ring Cycle 19 LP set on Ebay for $27!!! Doesn't contain the book or the outer slipcase, but at $1.42 per LP in VG/NM condition, you can't complain. So looking forward to listening to this!


I bought the same version last year. I had the LPs...But I bought the CDs...The price was, if I remember well...140$ It comes with everything...Indeed it is more expensive...and I also bought the Furtwangler version, a jewel.

Martin


----------

